
Show HN: Mendo – simple, deterministic, understandable social sharing - krausejj
https://mendoapp.com
======
krausejj
Hi Hacker News,

We’re beta testing a new thing, and we’d love your feedback. It’s called
Mendo, a new take on social sharing that’s understandable, asynchronous, and
surfaces the best things being shared by people you trust.

Mendo is simply ranked by number-of-shares, for links last shared in a given
time period. In order to start cheaply, we integrated with Twitter and are
surfacing our data as a daily digest of top links shared by the people you
follow on Twitter. On its own, this feels useful for us: we want to be in the
loop, but often miss things on our social feeds.

But, don’t be fooled, this isn’t just a Twitter digest email. The idea here is
a new system for sharing and ranking content on the web. We’re working on apps
and other ways to display this data, if the idea resonates.

Please let us know what you think! Justin (& Tom, who might chime in if there
are comments)

